# Transformer question



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

guys,

I don't have an AF transformer for my Gilbert stuff, can I use a Lionel transformer for my O scale engines to power my American Flyer locomotives?

I don't want to fry anything, I want to get this right

Cheers, Ian


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, they both generate AC in the same voltage ranges. I think many of the AF transformers actually had a higher maximum output voltage as I recall.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes you can Ian.. I use a Lionel VW transformer, much like a ZW but with less wattage, and I have a Lionel transformer, rated at 110 watts, for another loop. My AF transformers are set aside.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Good to know guys, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The only downside is that Lionel transformers don't have a "Miles Per Hour" label up to 100 mph like AF transformers do! I always thought that was pretty cool / ballsy of AF!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's because the AF trains really do run that fast. DUH!!!


----------

